# How will you handle this scenario



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

We live in a quiet neighborhood and the immediate neighbors are decent, and friendly! In a situation when you know there's shortage of food - the best thing for us is to keep a low profile especially when there's nowhere for us to go.
If a neighbor comes knocking at our door, of course one possible reason he comes knocking is to ask if there's any food to spare (but of course we can't be sure about that). 

Should we answer the door, or just ignore the knocking until he gets tired and move away? How will you deal with this?

On one hand I don't mind giving out a can or two of food.....but that could backfire (and lead to serious problems for us) since they'll know we've got more than enough food if we can spare to give away some.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

i would have to say that, given my circumstances ( children), I would not answer or open door. Who is to say that those two cans of food aren't last meal for my kids. Just the way it is.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

True story-
Myself and three friends planned a vacation for quite some time. Everyone saved up, everyone set to go.
As we roadtrip from NM to California, one friend always wants to "eat cheap", when Im on vacation, I dont wanna eat the same crap iI eat at home. Everywhere we went for 10 days, this guy bitching and crying about not having enough money, lets go to taco bell instead of a restuarant, lets just not go to disneyland becouse Im short on money. So, almost everyday, we accomodate this guy, pitching in our money, dragging his broke but around with us.
The last day, we were about to leave, and he was sitting in a restroom stall, and we are all "lets go", so somebody pushed the door open, like friends would do, and this BASTARD was sitting there counting MONEY. He had more than us the whole time, while he was conning us to "help him pay for this and that". His ass almost got left in Calli.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I would answer the door. (armed of course with a sidearm in my holster.) I would tell him/her we are running lean ourselves and at this point every mouthful of food is vital. (as it is) I'm sorry for their situation, but we can't spare what we don't have to spare. When it gets that bad, close neighbors should have either bugged out or joined together in hunting parties with the kills shared and be working together on food source and security, but sharing what you have stored is a no go situation. Once you start you'll always be a source they'll come begging to. You open yourself up to more danger with doing besides in either word of mouth or that neighbor getting angry when you do turn them down. Best to handle it quick. And if they get angry or won't take no for an answer than you have to respond in a firmer way whether verbally or physically depending on how they are. At that point you need to watch them like a hawk also. But you should never be too trusting in the first place when shtf and it comes to that.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Deebo said:


> True story-
> Myself and three friends planned a vacation for quite some time. Everyone saved up, everyone set to go.
> As we roadtrip from NM to California, one friend always wants to "eat cheap", when Im on vacation, I dont wanna eat the same crap iI eat at home. Everywhere we went for 10 days, this guy bitching and crying about not having enough money, lets go to taco bell instead of a restuarant, lets just not go to disneyland becouse Im short on money. So, almost everyday, we accomodate this guy, pitching in our money, dragging his broke but around with us.
> The last day, we were about to leave, and he was sitting in a restroom stall, and we are all "lets go", so somebody pushed the door open, like friends would do, and this BASTARD was sitting there counting MONEY. He had more than us the whole time, while he was conning us to "help him pay for this and that". His ass almost got left in Cali.


That shitbag wouldn't be my friend anymore.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

NO he quickly was "out of my circle".


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

If they don't know if anyone is home, (assuming you don't answer) they might decide to break in to see what they could find.
Just the other side of the coin.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

A. Get to know your neighbors VERY WELL before the SHTF.
B. Help your neighbors before the SHTF. Maybe not prepper helping but helping them with other tasks may leave them somewhat indebted to you.
C. It is acceptable to help GOOD NEIGHBORS THAT YOU KNOW WELL after a SHTF scenario but you still play your cards close to your vest. Never tip your hand to how much you have and where it is kept.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

That is a very good question. 

I have begun prepping to share. In the beginning though I'm not sure what I would do. I don't mind helping someone in need but I refuse to support them because of their lack of planning. There is a different in offering some help and someone becoming dependent on you.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

It would honestly depend on which neighbor it was. There are some that I know are prepping, they are honest, hard working and have children like I do. One is my mother and her husband. A couple of others are members of my church so in our "group"; there are three Mormon families on the block, and four who aren't, and all of us in this group of families, talk and maintain friendly relationships. 

There are other neighbors that I would shoot through the door simply for standing on my doorstep. No bullshit. Cause that's how us Mormons roll...I'll repent later. ::rambo:::grin:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> It would honestly depend on which neighbor it was. There are some that I know are prepping, they are honest, hard working and have children like I do. One is my mother and her husband. A couple of others are members of my church so in our "group"; there are three Mormon families on the block, and four who aren't, and all of us in this group of families, talk and maintain friendly relationships.
> 
> There are other neighbors that I would shoot through the door simply for standing on my doorstep. No bullshit. Cause that's how us Mormons roll...I'll repent later. ::rambo:::grin:


You Mormons are freakin' awesome! I cannot share your faith because I was born and believe as a Lutheran. But you all have "something" that I desperately want culture wise.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Inor said:


> You Mormons are freakin' awesome! I cannot share your faith because I was born and believe as a Lutheran. But you all have "something" that I desperately want culture wise.


Seems like everyone in the LDS is a happy friendly person. I've been known to attend sacrament a time or three


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> You Mormons are freakin' awesome! I cannot share your faith because I was born and believe as a Lutheran. But you all have "something" that I desperately want culture wise.


Extra wives?

Hell, I used to be Baptist Inor.

::clapping:: :lol:


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

kevincali said:


> Seems like everyone in the LDS is a happy friendly person. I've been known to attend sacrament a time or three


And most are. But like everyone else, even we have a few of "the ones". They're usually young return missionaries who married the first girl they met and realized that yes, they are as ugly as they initially thought and yes, they should have listened to their buddies. Or they're old and never developed any people skills. We promote patience though. I've only sworn at someone in church once...;-)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Extra wives?
> 
> Hell, I used to be Baptist Inor.
> 
> ::clapping:: :lol:


NO EXTRA WIVES!!!! I cannot manage the one I have! AGGGHHH!!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> NO EXTRA WIVES!!!! I cannot manage the one I have! AGGGHHH!!!


I was kidding. We don't get them either. That's the "other Mormons". One is definitely more than enough though. I am totally with you on that....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I was kidding. We don't get them either. That's the "other Mormons". One is definitely more than enough though. I am totally with you on that....


Of course. I was just ribbing you.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> Of course. I was just ribbing you.


Never thought otherwise homey! lol


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

How do you the knock on the door is to beg for food? And most people probably will die off from lack of potable water before their frig & pantry are empty.

But to give a neighbor food it would have to be to their understanding that it a one time thing & don't come back asking for more.


----------



## drackore (Oct 18, 2013)

I guess it depends on how well I know and trust my neighbor. If they were someone I knew and trusted for a long time, I'd assist them with the understanding that what I have is scarce and on short supply, so don't come to me like I was their personal pantry. At that same moment we'd discuss possibly joining up to either hunt or scavenge for more to help them (or both of us, depending on what my real situation was, because I wouldn't tell them my real situation) get by. If you trust them well enough and help them get through a night or two, pulling them in as an ally can't hurt (ie: ok, I'll help you, and I'll help you more...now you have to watch my back)

On the flip side, if it's a neighbor I don't like or trust, no...not answering the door. Wife and I and whoever else is with me starts arming up and watching/listening. They make a move, we send lead in their direction.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I move into my new house late next week. I have to start grooming my neighbors and get to know who is like minded and who is not. At present one of my plans is to make my house look as if it had already been looted. If it were someone I didn't like or trust, I would open my door and say, "Oh, I thought you were FEMA bringing us food. You got any extra food you can spare?" Those I trusted But who didn't bother tucking food away for a rainy day, I would try to help so we could band together. BUT I would always keep and eye on them, You never know when they might decide to go rogue.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> NO EXTRA WIVES!!!! I cannot manage the one I have! AGGGHHH!!!


Trying to keep one happy is a tough job but 2? UGH..................................


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I move into my new house late next week. I have to start grooming my neighbors and get to know who is like minded and who is not. At present one of my plans is to make my house look as if it had already been looted. If it were someone I didn't like or trust, I would open my door and say, *"Oh, I thought you were FEMA bringing us food. You got any extra food you can spare?" *Those I trusted But who didn't bother tucking food away for a rainy day, I would try to help so we could band together. BUT I would always keep and eye on them, You never know when they might decide to go rogue.


Oooooh.....that's a good one.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

You need to make some type of communications so you don't have to open the door to talk or even be behind the door. There are several electrical intercom that you could set up. You could also use a section of garden hose so that you could talk from a secured room. You could also use a hose or tubing to set up a talk box at the gate on your drive way.


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, what Prepping is all about is "your survival" not someone else's or everyone else's. In tuff times you shouldn't even be in a close neighborhood. It may be better to get to know (seek out) a group in the country. It's better to work and survive together then being a lone family, at least together you have a higher degree of protection. In the situation you bring up---No don't open the door and be as inconspicuous as possible. Survival is no time to be making friends. The best prep is to have friends and allies long before hand.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have to say, I am lucky in this situation. Our neighbors are 30 miles away and it's family. After that it is another 15 miles. The families out here are about all on the same page though. You have to prep normally, before the SHTF. Like now, we are expecting 16 in of snow today and supposed to get to like -20--30 below not including the wind chill. We wont be able to go to town for a week now probably because the hill will be impassible. Even in my 4x4 that get us about everywhere. We could probably make it up but we could just as likely slide off the side and drop 150-200 feet down which happens to someone almost every year. We have a rule here. No seatbelts and if I say jump, she jumps.. No questions asked...

Now, back to neighbors.. If one of our neighbors asked for help, I would give it to them. That being said, my neighbors are all about taking care of themselves and would not DEPEEND on us or anyone else take care of them.. I am a firm believer in being nice to your neighbor and helping out when you can. You never know if you are going to need help one day. If I had to, I could call my neighbor up that is 45 miles away and ask for a jump start,help out of a ditch at 3 am, or to use his spare tire(which was done a few weeks ago) and they would do it. Same goes here, if a neighbor called and needed help. I would be more than happy to go help out. It's just what you do..

I know it is different in the city and there are a lot more neighbors and some of them are assholes. You just have to do the best you can and feel them out.. Just 'be nice" Even if you don't really like them, try to be nice. I am the kind of person where someone will never know I don't like them. Then after SHTF, your neighbors wont be looking at you as an enemy..


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

It would depend on the situation and then who was knocking on the door.

If it is something short term i.e. earthquake, super nasty storm or other short term disaster, and know how most the people near me know I hunt I might say well I have some stuff in my freezer that's thawed out here have a pound of x before it spoils. And then I would make a joke like good thing I got the boar a week ago otherwise we would all starve... 

If it was a Long term issue the answer would be no expect for 2 or 3 people who could be useful, in getting though the disaster/event. But the help would be pittance until I had time to evaluate how helpful they might be. And I might make an offer like hey I am going to get my pellet gun and see if I can get some squirrels want to help, then see how they respond and how helpful they can be. If they are not helpful or refuse the offer too bad for them.


----------

